# Brittanys on their first birds...



## JuliaH (Sep 1, 2010)

Got the pups out today to let them see a couple of captive quail. 1 baby is already gone to Florida, another leaving this coming weekend, and a little girl going to Kentucky soon... 

I have not tried them on birds until today, except for the day I hung the bird bag on their kennel. The bedlam that day was hilarious, though I know the birds didn't appreciate it much... but today was just as much fun. 

Please forgive the dirt. Seems puppies are as good as children for finding dirt! 

Here are a few pictures of the activity...


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 1, 2010)

Good looking pups, showing lots of interest!


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks!! They ran around the yard a good bit, but kept going back to the birds... they sure did like the sight and smell of quail!

Julia


----------



## UGA hunter (Sep 1, 2010)

Very nice pups Ms. Julia!!!


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 2, 2010)

Here is a link to the new S&S site with the for sale ad for these pups.

http://www.gon.com/marketplace/listings/1068/akc_brittany_pups_ready_for_new_homes


----------



## grayelky (Sep 5, 2010)

Love the pictures!!

Brings back memories of my Brittany's 30 or so years ago. We let our pups loose in the yard, and they would point bugs. One went on point on a butterfly, and 2 came up behind and honored the point!

I am currently looking for a house broken Brittany.


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 6, 2010)

I can't help with the housebroken part but these are really nice pups 

They do have lots of fun in the yard, very busy baby hunters 

Julia


----------



## JuliaH (Sep 6, 2010)

I know I am worse than any old Grandma with pictures of the babies!! 

Got my camera when we let them out to play today and got a few good shots of growing Brittany babies!


----------



## Jim P (Oct 8, 2010)

Julia that site is no more.


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi Jim,

I know. The time limit on that ad was reached. I have a new one running now for 1 male and now 1 female pups. The male has not yet sold. The female is coming home from Kentucky. A very nice man found that he could not keep her along with his very busy work schedule. I am right proud that he thinks enough of the pup that he is driving her back to me all the way from Kentucky.

The new ad is at http://www.gon.com/marketplace/listings/4248/reduced_price_only_2_pups_left

Julia


----------



## irocz2u (Oct 8, 2010)

*nice  looking  dogs  there*

i  know  there  going  make  some  good  hunting  partners     got  me  a  new  one    patches


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 8, 2010)

Patches is beautiful


----------



## grayelky (Oct 8, 2010)

Isn't it nice to know there are still people with character in this world? He could have tried to find a home for the puppy in KY, or .....

I checked out your ad. You do have some nice looking Britts.


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks!  I am really thankful that he is making such an effort. He got attached to her quickly, and then had to make a hard decision and a long drive... 

And thanks for the compliment   They are good dogs and with such a sweet nature. I think this is the best litter I have raised. All the pups want to play with birds!

Julia


----------



## killNgrill (Oct 9, 2010)

Fine looking pups you have there


----------



## DryFly73 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wanted to make a couple of comments about Julia's wonderful puppies.  My wife and two boys bought our first Brittany from Julia nearly 3-4 weeks ago (one of the one's in her pictures).  Julia raises some fine dogs.  We are so please with our puppy and she has really become a part of the family in such a short period of time.  Her registered name is "The Dixie Belle" but we call her Belle.  Her first vet appt was fantastic, and the Dr. couldn't say enough good things about how great she looked.  She's already crate trained, and almost has the housebroken part down (only a few accidents).  I hope to train her to hunt, but our first priority is for her to be a family pet for us and our boys.  If you are considering a bird dog, talk to Julia, she does a great job!!!!


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you!! I am honored to see such comments on my pups! I love them all and I try very hard to please. I don't want to make this an ad. Just want to say a huge THANK YOU to DryFly 

Julia



DryFly73 said:


> Wanted to make a couple of comments about Julia's wonderful puppies. My wife and two boys bought our first Brittany from Julia nearly 3-4 weeks ago (one of the one's in her pictures). Julia raises some fine dogs. We are so please with our puppy and she has really become a part of the family in such a short period of time. Her registered name is "The Dixie Belle" but we call her Belle. Her first vet appt was fantastic, and the Dr. couldn't say enough good things about how great she looked. She's already crate trained, and almost has the housebroken part down (only a few accidents). I hope to train her to hunt, but our first priority is for her to be a family pet for us and our boys. If you are considering a bird dog, talk to Julia, she does a great job!!!!


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 10, 2010)

I just put the pups on a dead bird. We were training today for Rose, who is getting ready to finish her Sr. Hunter title. Only 2 legs to go, so we went thru a few quail today.

When we got home, I let the babies out to play, called them and tossed out a dead quail, just to give them another chance to see how they would handle themselves. I was not disappointed. 

Quite the game of chase ensued. I wish I had had my camera ready...lol. The little lady won the chase, and held her prize, even when the two boys challenged her   I hope she doesn't get an upset tummy, cuz she ate  most of that bird before I could get it away from her (she went way up under my truck and held off all challengers, including me...lol).

I don't guess these baby games will hurt them for later when they begin training to point quail, at least I hope not! If I should not do this with 4 month old babies, let me know, cuz I have 2 more birds (frozen now).


----------



## anglerdawg (Oct 10, 2010)

*great looking pups*


----------



## Jim P (Oct 13, 2010)

Julia that won't hurt them at all, I wish I had sassy back.


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 13, 2010)

Got my camera working again today. It's a bit tempermental. I should probably have gotten some video, but I don't think I could have kept up with the pups...lol.

I hid a frozen quail behind a log, then in a thicket. It got kind of intense, but it was fun watching them. 

Soon it's going to be time to start working with collar and leash...lol. They are NOT going to appreciate that! But that will get them ready to point a little longer and get them seriously started on birds. Right now I am just "stoking the fire" to want to play with birds! And they are only 15 1/2 weeks old 

Anyhow, enjoy the pictures


----------



## x coon cop (Jan 15, 2011)

JuliaH said:


> Got the pups out today to let them see a couple of captive quail. 1 baby is already gone to Florida, another leaving this coming weekend, and a little girl going to Kentucky soon... I have not tried them onbirds until today, except for the day I hung thebird bag on their kennel. The bedlam that day was hilarious, though I know thebirds didn't appreciate it much... but today was just as much fun. Please forgive the dirt. Seems puppies are as good as children for finding dirt!  Here are a few pictures of the activity...



Do you have pups for sale. If so how much? I have a brittney. Hunts great he is out of Nolans Last Bullet. Wanting to find a female . Would like to breed him to a female for a puppy. Thanks.


----------

